# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [Event] - Les tribulations de Pure

## purEcontact

*Première étape : Dimanche 15 novembre - 19h45*


*C'était keuwa?*
C'était un labyrinthe au sein de l'arène de guilde.
Tout le monde est transformé en griffon en peluche et rentre par l'équipe bleue.
Les 5 premiers à trouver la sortie gagnent !

*Gagnants :* 
1. Wizi
2. Sephil
3. Maderone
4. Snydlock
5. Mars
*Seconde étape : Dimanche 22 novembre - 19h45*


*C'était keuwa?*
Une pêche aux quaggans!
2 équipes composées de 5 quaggans et d'un voleur.
L'arène est décomposée en 2 cercles concentriques.
Les voleurs sont dans le cercle intérieur tandis que les quaggans sont dans la cercle extérieur.
Les voleurs de chaque équipe doivent "pêcher" (pull avec la lance de scorpion) les quaggans au centre.
Le dernier quaggan dans le cercle extérieur gagne.
Evidemment, c'était agrémentés de pièges en tout genre, sinon c'est pas drôle.  :Mask:

----------


## Maderone



----------


## lPyl

Un image de Skritt, la meilleure race du jeu (et de loin :D ), ça peut que être bien.

----------


## Sephil



----------


## Karnus

Le teasing ...

----------


## Lee Tchii

Oh ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  ::lol::

----------


## Nessou



----------


## purEcontact

*Rendez-vous dimanche 15 novembre à 19h45.*
Le lieu vous sera communiqué à ce moment.
Le déroulement également.
Des objets à gagner.

Aucun pré-requis de niveau ou de compétences.
*Vous devez posséder l'extension.*

----------


## Lee Tchii

> *Rendez-vous dimanche 15 novembre à 19h45.*
> Aucun pré-requis de niveau ou de compétences.
> *Vous devez posséder l'extension.*


Besoin d'avoir des points de passage débloqués sur les nouvelles cartes ?

----------


## lPyl

Ou certaines masteries? (enfin je sais pas si t'inclus les masteries dans "compétences" :D )

----------


## purEcontact

Aucun pré-requis autre que celui d'avoir l'extension.

----------


## Beanna

Merci Pure ! Franche rigolade de faire tomber les gens.  ::P:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Merci Pure !
Incroyable les idées que tu as pour nous animer !

----------


## Sunlight

Ouaip merci du temps pris pour organiser ça  ::): 
Bien sympa ce petit event en guilde !

----------


## NayeDjel

Yep c'était top ! Merci beaucoup !









 ::ninja::

----------


## Sephil

fnu !  ::): 

Note pour la prochaine fois : imposer d'avoir tout le monde en combat de costume actif, pour plus de trolls, de rage et de larmes ! Mouahahaha !  ::trollface::

----------


## Loddfafnir

Encore merci pour l'organisation. Et je suis d'accord avec Sephil, il y a peut-être d'autres nouveaux joueurs comme moi qui ne se sont rendus compte que vers la fin de l'event qu'ils n'étaient pas en mode combat.

----------


## purEcontact

Dans l'idée, tout le monde devait activer le mode combat, oui.
Mais bon, une fois que les 5 gagnants ont passés la ligne d'arrivée, si ceux qui voulaient trouver la sortie avait pas envie d'être ennuyé par les autres, je peux le comprendre.

Pour être honnête, je pensais pas que vous galéreriez autant  ::ninja:: .

----------


## lPyl

Bah faut dire qu'aller en bordure de l'arène, y a pleins de gens qui n'y ont pas pensé :D.

----------


## Kiyo

Tu les surestimes toujours Pure .... *se rappelle de l'event où on l'a menacée de la virer de la guilde et de pleins de choses méchantes parce que personne disait la bonne phrase pour avoir l'indice*

 ::P:

----------


## Wizi

Après faut dire que la sortie était bien gardée par les premiers  ::ninja::

----------


## Loddfafnir

> Bah faut dire qu'aller en bordure de l'arène, y a pleins de gens qui n'y ont pas pensé :D.


Oui voilà, moi je me disais qu'il y avait un passage juste assez grand entre deux blocs pour un griffon. J'aurai peut être du regarder le labyrinthe d'en haut pendant plus longtemps :x

----------


## Dar

> Oui voilà, moi je me disais qu'il y avait un passage juste assez grand entre deux blocs pour un griffon. J'aurai peut être du regarder le labyrinthe d'en haut pendant plus longtemps :x


Haha je le savais bien sale tricheur !!


Un quaggan  ::sad:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour être honnête, je pensais pas que vous galéreriez autant .


Non mais je possede pas un détecteur rush/exploit de donjon comme vous aussi. Je suis pur comme comme la colombe qui vient de naitre  :Emo:

----------


## Snydlock

> Bah faut dire qu'aller en bordure de l'arène, y a pleins de gens qui n'y ont pas pensé :D.


Pourtant, avec le combo CPC + Pure, ça sentait le truc vicieux. Un peu comme quand Wizi nous demande de lui faire confiance.

En passant, merci pour l'event Pure.

----------


## Leybi

J'étais pas là  ::'(:

----------


## Lanilor

> Tu les surestimes toujours Pure .... *se rappelle de l'event où on l'a menacée de la virer de la guilde et de pleins de choses méchantes parce que personne disait la bonne phrase pour avoir l'indice*


J'en suis encore tout désolé  ::'(: 



Et encore merci Pure pour l'event.

----------


## Sephil

> J'étais pas là


Ca t'apprendra à jouer à OW, vil Leybi !  ::ninja::

----------


## olih

> J'en suis encore tout désolé 
> 
> 
> 
> Et encore merci Pure pour l'event.


C'était toi   ::o:

----------


## Kiyo

Entre autres oui  ::cry::

----------


## olih

C'est marrant je m'en souviens encore, t'étais dans l'entrée du jp de la vallée de la reine, et tu venais d'entrer dans la guilde (~1 mois).
ET C'EST ZEPO QUI A GAGNE LA CHASSE AU TRESOR !

----------


## Saeryswen

Dommage j'ai loupé ça... j'essaierai d'être là la prochaine fois, moi aussi je veux rigoler !!!

----------


## Lee Tchii

Pfff il avait eu de la chance.
On était passé deux fois devant Pure, et son personnage n'apparaissait pas ...

----------


## Maderone

Ah ouais ouais, je m'en souviens. La belle époque ! Rater un cadeau de Pure, ça fait chier  ::(:

----------


## purEcontact

*Seconde étape : Dimanche 22 novembre - 19h45*
Arène de guilde CPC.
Déroulement défini au moment de l'event.

Pré-requis :
De préférence niveau 80.
Aucune maîtrise nécessaire.
*Vous devez posséder l'extension.*

----------


## lPyl

D'ailleurs j'ai pas compris pourquoi pour le premier fallait l'extension? Tu peux pas aller dans l'arène sans extension?

----------


## purEcontact

Nan. Panda avait pas pu y aller.
Tu peux aller dans le hall de guilde mais tu peux rien faire dedans.

----------


## Sephil

Ok donc Panda a pas pris l'extension. Il est vraiment juste revenu pour nous link son ghastly grinning shield avant de repartir, quoi...

Quelle raclure !  :Emo:

----------

